# calibrage / étalonnage



## Bartalmission

J´ai trouvé la définition de „calibrage“ CALIBRAGE : Définition de CALIBRAGE

mais pas celle d´ „étalonage“.

Qui pourrait m´expliquer _la relation _entre ces deux mots techniques ? 

*Question :*
S´il s´agit d´étalonage des instruments aéronautiques, seront-ils « calibrés » après leur étalonage ?


----------



## Corsicum

Je n’ai pas de réponse mais une simple hypothèse complémentaire pour la définition du calibrage indépendamment de l’aéronautique, de manière générale.
Si dans certain cas l’étalonnage n’est pas strictement identique dans tous les cas avec une certaine tolérance, on peut supposer qu’il y a un calibrage en fonction de la qualité de l’étalonnage obtenu.
Peut-on parler de « calibrage en fonction de la qualité, de la fiabilité de l’étalonnage » ?


----------



## Xence

Bartalmission said:


> J´ai trouvé la définition de „calibrage“ CALIBRAGE : Définition de CALIBRAGE
> 
> mais pas celle d´ „étalon*n*age“.



Cela peut se comprendre, le site que tu cites  est très à cheval sur l'orthographe !


----------



## Bartalmission

Oui, merci, avec l´étalonnage ça va beaucoup mieux, je me suis retrouvé´un peu après ce que je m´étais trompé en se basant sur ces liens-ci :

Difficultés d'étalonnage lors de la détermination du cadmium par SAA électrothermique


http://www.cameravideo.net/forum/pr...gestion/9319-waveform-etalonage-pal-ntsc.html

http://www.instrumexpert.com/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=5669


mais j´ai déjà trouvé ce lien-ci :

Définition : étalonnage


----------



## Bartalmission

Corsicum said:


> Je n’ai pas de réponse mais une simple hypothèse complémentaire pour la définition du calibrage indépendamment de l’aéronautique, de manière générale.


Oui, on ne doit pas se limiter à l´aéronautique, ces mots techniques doivent être utilisés de manière générale dans le domaine de la *Métrologie légale*. Généralement les instruments doivent être « calibrés » en utilisant un étalon. C´est clair, mais...

Je pense que pour être sûr que par exemple un (01) mètre à Prague ou à Helsinki a toujours 1000 millimètres, il faut le comparer avec un « étalon », c´est-à-dire avec ce mètre en or qui se trouve à Sèvres en France. Je déduis que la comparaison avec cet « étalon » est « étalonnage » et pour « calibrer » les instruments (en volts, ampères, millivolts, milliampères, millimètres, micromètres, kgf (kilogramme-force; pl. kilogrammes-forces), luxes etc. il faut avoir toujours un « étalon » comme une certaine référence nécessaire pour le « calibrage ». Mais il est fort possible, comme tu le dis, qu´il faut calibrer en fonction de la qualité de l´étalonnage car les mots « calibrage » et « étalonnage » ne sont pas toujours à 100% les équivalents.

*Mais il y a encore une question qui se pose :* Quelle est la différence entre le « calibrage » et la « calibration » ci-dessous :

http://www.sophye.com/docs/work/1199887770-HYPACK_bathymétrie_multifaisceaux_sophye_présentation.pdf

Il me semble que dans le cas de « calibration » il doit s´agir d´un anglicisme. Non ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Je pense oui, tout le monde dit "calibration" au boulot, c'est d'ailleurs agaçant !


----------



## Nanon

Ça dépend du boulot... "Gamme d'étalonnage" se dit tout le temps en chimie analytique !


----------



## Bartalmission

Nanon said:


> Ça dépend du boulot... "Gamme d'étalonnage" se dit tout le temps en chimie analytique !



Mais dans ce cas il s´agit de solutions, non ? 
[...]

Mais s´il s´agit d´un procédé dont le but est de "calibrer" (=ajuster) les instruments aéronautiques, ce sera autrement (je pense). Oui, ça dépend du boulot. 

Même les instruments dans n´importe quel labo doivent être calibrés (ou étalonnés... ?) pour que le personnel puisse être sûr que leurs appareils mesurent correctement et ne dépassent pas les tolérances autorisées (ou admises... ?) Est-ce qu´il y a un métrologue parmi les internautes sur ce forum ? Il pourrait nous apporter les éclaircissements en ce qui concerne le rapport entre « calibrage » et « étalonnage. »


----------



## Nanon

Oui, cela se dit pour des solutions. On obtient une gamme car on travaille avec des solutions à plusieurs concentrations. [...]


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Il me semble (sans garantie) que le calibrage se rapporte à une mesure tandis que l'étalonnage est une comparaison à un étalon.
Message personnel à Bartalmission : Si je me souviens bien le mètre-étalon se trouve bien au Pavillon de Breteuil à Sèvres ... mais il n'est malheureusement pas en or (pauvre France) mais en platine iridié !!
Bien amicalement.


----------



## Ploupinet

Pourquoi "pauvre France" ? Le platine est plus cher que l'or... 
Mais sinon c'est effectivement la différence que l'on peut faire entre étalonner et calibrer !


----------



## Bartalmission

Moity Jean said:


> Il me semble (sans garantie) que le calibrage se rapporte à une mesure tandis que l'étalonnage est une comparaison à un étalon.



Il me semble que (malheureusement) le calibrage concerne également les unités utilisées pour exprimer telles valeurs que volts, millivolts, ampères, milliampères, kgf (kilogramme-force), joules, newtons etc., donc pas seulement celles se rapportant à une mesure (millimètres, micromètres, picomètres, nanomètres etc.). Je ne peux que déduire et supposer que les appareils de mesure, jaugeurs etc. sont calibrés = ajustés après avoir été étalonnés (comparés avec un étalon de référence) de façon que la validité et la réliabilité de leur cadran (échelle) soit garantie pour une certaine période jusqu´à leur prochaine calibrage / étalonnage. Mais ce ne sont que mes déductions et je ne peux pas en être sûr sans que quelqu´un qui le sache à 100% me le confirme. Ou bien ça peut être autrement... Mais comment ?


----------



## Bartalmission

Ploupinet said:


> A mon avis, le "calibration" de la page que tu donnes est un pur calque de l'anglais, puisque tel qu'il est écrit, il s'agit visiblement d'une autre façon d'appeler le calibrage.


En ce qui concerne la différence entre le calibrage et la calibration : d´accord, il se peut que la calibration est un anglicisme, mais pourquoi les photographes font une différence entre ces mots en les utilisant ensemble dans un seul article en l´intitulant : « Le calibrage ou calibration et l'étalonnage en photo numérique » ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Pour calibration/calibrage : la tournure "Machin 1 ou machin 2 et machin 3" telle qu'elle est utilisée ici veut dire que machin 1 est aussi parfois appelé machin 2. Donc l'hypothèse de l'anglicisme est tout à fait possible, en particulier s'il est reconnu que dans le milieu de la photo l'erreur est fréquente ! 

Pour les étalons, non, si étalonnage il y a, on passe par un étalon, pas par un calibrage. Dans le cas des volts, par exemple, on peut utiliser un étalon chimique (une pile, de différence de potentiels connue).


----------



## Xence

Quoi de mieux pour trancher dans ce genre de débats qu'un site spécialisé dans les mesures:


> L'*étalonnage* est une opération qui consiste à comparer la valeur donnée par un appareil de mesure avec la valeur théorique, fournie par un étalon. L'étalonnage est fait sur plusieurs points de l'échelle de mesure, ce qui fait que l'on obtient ainsi une courbe d'étalonnage. A partir de cette courbe, il est possible de modifier les réglages de l'appareil afin qu'il donne des mesures aussi exactes que possible : c'est ce que l'on appelle le *calibrage*.


On remarquera, au passage, que l'anglicisme "_calibration_" est évacué par là-même. C'est ce qu'on appelle du trois-en-un!


----------



## Ploupinet

Pas tout à fait Xence : ils précisent quand même que "calibration" est le terme anglais pour "étalonnage" sur ce site


----------



## Xence

Oui, j'ai bien lu, Ploupinet. C'est pourquoi je dis que l'anglicisme "_calibration_" n'a pas de raison d'être. Du moins, théoriquement. Maintenant, va savoir ce qu'en fera l'usage...


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> Quoi de mieux pour trancher dans ce genre de débats qu'un site spécialisé dans les mesures:
> 
> On remarquera, au passage, que l'anglicisme "_calibration_" est évacué par là-même. C'est ce qu'on appelle du trois-en-un!


Je ne suis pas tout à fait de ton avis… Je suis certes entièrement d'accord que _calibration_ est un anglicisme, mais par contre je ne fais pas la distinction que tu cites entre _étalonnage_ et _calibrage_. Premièrement, _étalonner un appareil_ peut aussi bien être une *mesure* qu'un *règlage* de celui-ci (cf. TLFi). Ensuite, pour moi, le _calibrage_ est avant tout un _étalonnage *dimensionnel*_…


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Entièrement d'accord avec Master Cap' : on étalonne un appareil de mesure, on ne le calibre pas. Par contre, on calibre p. ex. des fruits (tri en fonction de la taille) ou un canon (on lui donne le calibre voulu).
_Calibrage_ n'est en rien un synonyme ou un équivalent de _étalonnage_, et son emploi dans ce sens est influencé par l'anglais _calibration_.


----------



## Bartalmission

Et si on parle de "tarage" en ce qui concerne les ressorts ?

Tarage est un synonyme de  calibrage ?


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonsoir,

Tarer (dans le cas d'un ressort ou d'un amortisseur) consiste à donner une position déterminée à un élément réglable (ici le ressort ou l'amortisseur). C'est donc un réglage plutôt qu'un calibrage.
Faire la tare lors d'une pesée consiste aussi à amener les plateaux de la balance à l'équilibre.C'est encore une forme de réglage. 

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Bartalmission

D´accord, mais l´étalonnage fait la parie d´un réglage, non?
Pour que l´appareil de mesure soit fiable, on l´étalonne (compare avec qch.)
et puis on doit le régler pour qu´il soit dans les normes prescrites, n´est-ce pas ?

Et les appareils étalonnés et puis réglés sont finalement marqués (étiquette).
Comment on appelle ce marquage ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Bartalmission said:


> Pour que l´appareil de mesure soit fiable, on l´étalonne (compare avec qch.)
> et puis on doit le régler pour qu´il soit dans les normes prescrites, n´est-ce pas ?


L'étalonnage le compare / fait correspondre avec un _étalon_. Alors il est conforme aux normes...
On ne règle plus après étalonnage !


----------



## Bartalmission

Et si l´appareil est hors normes ? 

D´accord, donc pour qu´on s´aperçoive de son état (dans les normes/hors normes), on l´étalonne = compare avec un étalon ou bien p. ex. avec un "tracé des cannelures de cylindres" etc.

Et si on trouve qu´il n´est pas dans les normes? Dans le cas de cette vérification s´agit-il d´un "étalonnement", "jaugeage", "poinçonnage", "veltage" ? *Oui ou non?*
Si oui - on le mesure en l´étalonnant. Mais s´il y a une "erreur de calibration" ?
(Dans ce cas "calibration" trouvée dans un dictionnaire français.)

Et pour qu´il puisse être utilisé il doit être „réglé“ = ajusté et encore reétalonné ? 

On ne le jette pas s´il est un peu "deréglé" = ne rentre pas dans les normes.

Comment on appelle cette activité dont le but est remntrer dans les normes ? Réglage ?


----------



## Ploupinet

Qu'entends-tu par "ne rentre pas dans les normes" ? Pour moi, quelque chose qui n'est pas dedans est dehors, et hors norme = pas étalonné, on tourne en rond donc !


----------



## Bartalmission

On tourne autour de ce qu´on calibre pour tester et régler, pas seulement pour mesurer mécaniquement,
p. ex. : étalonnage des dosimètres /radiac calibration

Procédé au cours duquel les dosimètres sont *calibrés* par contact dans un champ connu du rayonnement ionisant, ou à l'aide d'un autre instrument, en règle générale un dispositif électronique.

et si l´appareil de mesure (dosimètre dans ce cas) est étalonné (=comparé) et il est constaté qu´il ne répond pas aux normes, c´est-à-dire ne mesure pas correctement, il peut être est réglé, recalibré et reétalonné, non ? On ne le jette pas.


----------



## Xence

Dans le Vocabulaire International de Métrologie, considéré comme la bible en la matière, et dont on peut télécharger gratuitement la dernière édition ici, le terme _calibrage_ n'existe pas (ou plus?). Probablement à cause de cette proximité phonétique avec l'anglais _calibration_, source de la malheureuse confusion avec _étalonnage,_ qui fait l'objet de ce fil. Par contre, le mot _calibre_ y est donné comme synonyme de l'expression _intervalle nominal_.

Voici donc les définitions du VIM, d'une rigueur à en décourager plus d'un ! 



> intervalle nominal des indications*, *m
> intervalle nominal, m
> calibre, m
> 
> ensemble des *valeurs *comprises entre deux *indications *extrêmes arrondies ou approximatives, que l'on obtient pour une position particulière des commandes d'un *instrument de mesure *ou d'un *système de mesure *et qui sert à désigner cette position
> 
> NOTE 1 Un intervalle nominal des indications est généralement exprimé en donnant la plus petite et la plus grande valeur, par exemple « 100 V à 200 V ».​
> NOTE 2 Dans certains domaines, le terme anglais est “nominal range”.





> étalonnage*, *m​
> opération qui, dans des conditions spécifiées, établit en une première étape une relation entre les *valeurs *et les *incertitudes de mesure *associées qui sont fournies par des *étalons *et les *indications *correspondantes avec les incertitudes associées, puis utilise en une seconde étape cette information pour établir une relation permettant d'obtenir un *résultat de mesure *à partir d'une indication
> 
> NOTE 1 Un étalonnage peut être exprimé sous la forme d'un énoncé, d'une fonction d'étalonnage, d'un *diagramme d'étalonnage, *d'une *courbe d'étalonnage *ou d'une table d'étalonnage. Dans certains cas, il peut consister en une *correction *additive ou multiplicative de l'indication avec une incertitude de mesure associée.​
> NOTE 2 Il convient de ne pas confondre l'étalonnage avec l'*ajustage d'un système de mesure, *souvent appelé improprement « auto-étalonnage », ni avec la *vérification *de l'étalonnage.
> 
> NOTE 3 La seule première étape dans la définition est souvent perçue comme étant l'étalonnage.



***




Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas tout à fait de ton avis…



Mon avis, si tant est qu'on puisse l'appeler ainsi, est simplement de dire que, s'agissant de terminologie scientifique ou technique, le mieux est de s'en remettre aux spécialistes. Les dictionnaires et encyclopédies généralistes, pas plus que l'avis du profane, ne sont hélas d'un grand secours, en l'occurrence.


----------



## Bartalmission

Maître Capello said:


> pour moi, le _calibrage_ est avant tout un _étalonnage *dimensionnel*_…



Oui, *avant tout*, mais pas pour la plupart. C´est l´_étalonnage *dimensionnel *_qui prévale_*, mais*_ par exemple si on parle d´_appareils d'essai et calibrage pour voltmètres_, il me semble que leur étalonnage ne sera pas dimensionnel.

Si dans le labo on va _*calibrer* le *voltmètre* selon les instructions du professeur,_
il s´agira d´un réglage non-dimensionnel d´un voltmètre numérique à calibrage manuel. 
Il y a plusieurs sens - selon l´_internet _qui n´est pas toujours fiable. Je ne le considère pas comme un document officiel et je l´ai jamais considéré comme un un référentiel. Mais s´ils parlent d´un calibrage d´un _*voltmètre, *_je veux leur poser la question quelle est la différence entre leur "calibrage" et "étalonnage". Je pense (j´estime) que l´étalonnage est un acte technico-officiel, mais le calibrage est un simple procédé de travail pour régler l´appareil avant mesurer les valeurs électriques.


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, non, tu n'as toujours pas compris !  Il *ne faut pas* utiliser _calibrage_ dans ces cas-là ; il *faut* utiliser _étalonnage_. Considère _calibrage_ comme une faute de français !

_appareils d'essai et calibrage pour voltmètres 
*calibrer* le *voltmètre* selon les instructions du professeur 
voltmètre numérique à calibrage manuel _


----------



## Bartalmission

D´accord. J´ai dit que je l´avais trouvé sur l´Internet sachant que tout le monde sait qu´il ne faut jamais se fier à l´Internet. C´est un moyen utilisable, mais qui trompe les gens de temps en temps. Voilà les liens parlant d´un calibrage en le confondant avec l´étalonnage :

http://64.233.183.132/search?q=cach...ltmètres,&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=fr&lr=lang_fr

http://platon.lacitec.on.ca/~amicha/14527/Lab8_AS.pdf

http://64.233.183.132/search?q=cach...ge+manuel&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=fr&lr=lang_fr


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Bartal, le troisième lien que tu cites emploie _calibrage_ dans le sens de _choisir un calibre = *gamme* de mesure_ - aucun rapport avec étalonnage / calibration.

Et, sur tes deux premiers liens - quelle est ta question ?...


----------



## Bartalmission

D´accord. Voilà qu´on peut trouver plusieurs sens du fameux mot « calibrage ». Mais je me suis aperçu que dans la plupart des cas « calibrage » est un synonyme à éviter. 

Concernant les deux premiers liens la réponse a déjà été donnée. Je les ai cités uniquement pour démontrer que ce n´est pas de ma tête – voir la discussion précédente avec Me Capello et autres. Il s´agissait d´une ambiguïté présumée du mot "calibrage." 

Mais en principe je sais déjà qu´il vaut mieux éviter le mot « calibrage » comme un synonyme d´étalonnage pour ne pas confondre avec les autres sens et ne l´utiliser que dans les cas dans bien précis.


----------

